# A BIG Rally brag!



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are some pics


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations- a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations what a huge accomplishment!!!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome...congratulations!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo! Congratulations.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

very cool - congrats! (3 cheers for Aubrie!)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome!!! Congrats!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Loved the photos and nothing is better than seeing a golden representing the breed and being in the ribbons--EACH AND EVERY TIME!!! But the brags have not ended--I know you are going to be sending us back some from college--you sound like one determined person who is going to go far in life--we will be hearing more from you, I'm sure! Congrats!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations- That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations. What a team you two make! It does my heart good to see the GOLDEN with that big blue ribbon. I also give full props to you and your cool head. Tally never makes mistakes, but I admit I occasionally forget if we need to do sign 8 or sign 9. . .


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

HUGE congrats! You guys are quite the team out there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you go girl! We are very impressed and proud of you!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your great new title! It shows great determination and alot of dedication to see that through. It will serve you well in college. Hopefully you will be equally successful in college. Best of luck and huge congrats again!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Great work! You should be very proud. RAE2 next?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> Loved the photos and nothing is better than seeing a golden representing the breed and being in the ribbons--EACH AND EVERY TIME!!! But the brags have not ended--I know you are going to be sending us back some from college--you sound like one determined person who is going to go far in life--we will be hearing more from you, I'm sure! Congrats!


Thank you! That was very kind. The year is not over yet of course  I've still got some time before I head off to college (and titles to finish hopefully!)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Congratulations. What a team you two make! It does my heart good to see the GOLDEN with that big blue ribbon. I also give full props to you and your cool head. Tally never makes mistakes, but I admit I occasionally forget if we need to do sign 8 or sign 9. . .



Thanks! LOL. I always say that the reason our we don't get 100's all the time in Rally is because of us handlers, _not_ our dogs! :doh:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Great work! You should be very proud. RAE2 next?


Nope. Just sticking with the RAE. RAE titles are very expensive and take awhile to get unless you are showing multiple weekends a month. I'm just lucky Aubrie decided to make the RAE as least expensive as it could be .

Aubrie will be working on finishing some agility titles now


----------

